# Prince Charles and Camilla to visit Cambridge



## Northerner (Jan 28, 2012)

Prince Charles and the Duchess of Cornwall are coming to Cambridge ? with the duchess meeting former homeless people as well as children with diabetes.
Camilla is patron of Emmaus homeless charity and will visit its shop in Landbeach.
She will also meet children with type 1 diabetes who are involved in clinical trials at the Cambridge Wellcome Trust Clinical Research Facility in Addenbrooke?s.

http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/Home/Prince-Charles-and-Camilla-to-visit-Cambridge-27012012.htm


----------



## Copepod (Feb 8, 2012)

News and photos of their visit here:
http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/Hom...f-Cornwall-visit-Cambridge-today-08022012.htm

Saddest aspect of the day was not diabetes related, but on the day Camilla visited Emmaus community at Landbeach, a resident was discovered dead in doorway of a church in Cambridge on his day off. http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/Hom...urch-doorway-was-Emmaus-resident-08022012.htm


----------

